# Needed: iPhone notetaking app that syncs with Win7



## lunagirl (May 10, 2006)

Does anyone know of a note-taking iphone app that will sync with a windows client on my PC and will allow me to make notes on either device and sync them locally (usb/wifi/bluetooth)? See background below if interested.

The thing that I miss most about my Palm Treo (and its predecessors) ever since I moved to the iphone 2 years ago is the Palm's simple pda function and easy sync with my PC. I had access to all pda content on both the phone and the PC. At minimum, I'm trying to find a note taking app for my iphone 4. Yet all apps that I have found in iTunes seem to require cloud/internet storage and transfer as well as googledocs or some other complication such as sharing or social networking. I just want to keep my stuff to myself -- is that too much to ask? I've been using MobileNoter which wifi syncs with OneNote but it doesn't work reliably (or not at all right now) and is quite cumbersome on both ends.

So, if you've read this far and are not too irritated with my moaning, please suggest any possibilities you might think of. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Evernote.


----------



## lunagirl (May 10, 2006)

Cloud. Evernote uses the cloud -- not my pc. I don't want to be in the cloud.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's the best multiple platform note-taking application available. I don't know what else would be available that would *only* synchronize with a Windows application.


----------



## lunagirl (May 10, 2006)

I know it's a fine app -- I even downloaded and installed it before I read the user's guide and found out that everything goes through their web. That's why I asked the question -- maybe someone knows of an app, a throwback maybe, that will do what I want. Thanks for your suggestion and quick reply though.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're storing passwords in clear text, you should switch to application like LastPass so they're stored securely. If you just have some kind of phobia about strangers having the *potential* of reading your grocery list, I can't help you. It's not something I lose sleep over.


----------



## lunagirl (May 10, 2006)

Nope. I've used a password manager since first smartphone. I just don't want my stuff out there and I want access to it on my terms -- not some provider. After all, cloud/net/web servers go down.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Good luck with your app search. I'll continue to use Evernote which has worked great for several years. Stores a copy of everything on every device. Accessible all the time even without a network connection.


----------

